# Kaptin Badruk - Comments? Oppinions?



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi!

I am one of the few here in Germany (at last I feel that way) that uses Flash Gitz and have the full mob of 8 Gitz + Dok+ Badrukk but lately found Badruk... hmm... lets say a bit expensive for what he does.

On the other way I know no other way to bring some good Ld into my F-Gitz wihtout including my SAG which when exploding will rip the whole Mob apart (which has happened just last Thursday in round two but good for me it was included into a bunch of gretchin phew)

So what do you think of him+

his profile and weapon look worth the price and the three ammo runts themselves are worth 15pts making him a 120pts "HQ" choice with a strong amour, Invul and and a very nice AP2 weapon.

What are your thoughts?
Do you play him and if how do you set up your Flash Gitz mob?

thanks :victory:


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, like most Ork players, I'm not a fan of flash gitz. However, looking at his cost, I can also say there are much better options out there. A warboss on a bike with cybork body and PK is 135 points and is basically a carnifex on wheels. 3 grotzooka killa kans is 135 points, and will kill more stuff then the whole flash gitz mob put together. There's lots of good stuff that you'd be better off spending his points on.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so far for the insight :grin:

But I beg to differ cause imho Flash Gitz are best when it comes to combining toughness with shooting power.

Of course for 135 I get a Warboss on bike but he has not the powerfull Gun (ok ok I know orks are not "meant" to shoot") with AP2

But youre right of course for 135 pts you can get some nice other units.

In fact I was thinking about putting a cheap warboss into my Flashgitz just to see the opponents face when he charges and there is a PK in that mob he has not thought of.

Nevertheless I guess I will give hime two or three more games and if he fails I still have a very nice painted model to put on my cupboard :laugh:


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Shoota boy mob does it for me when I need toughness and shooting power. Each flash git with more dakka costs 5 times as much as a shoota boy and the squad doesn't have options to include a power klaw. 5 boyz are tougher than 1 flash git (except against small arms fire) and put out considerably more firepower as well as doing better in melee. Their footprint is bigger though and the flash gitz have more range as well as can't capture objectives. Flash gitz are alright over all unless you're playing someone with leman russes, at which point they die so hard it isn't even funny.

However, badrukk is 135 points for on average 1 hit from a strength 7 ap 2 gun and little close combat ability. A warboss on a bike with a PK and cybork body is 135 points for 5 strength 10 power attacks on the charge and 1.5 strength 5 ap 5 hits at range and much better movement and toughness and another wound. The warboss suits my play style better, go for whatever works for you.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

or in other words:
Flsh gitz are fun but not more?

Well they made my opponents sweat now and then :grin:

You know that option of S6 is quite usefull when I know I face dreadnoughts shootaboyz might be better at first sight but anything under S8 will have a hard time getting the Flash Gitz down.
nevertheless this is not the topic.
My question is just about Badruk. 
I will have him in the next game and see what he can do.
But I guess a Warboss with Powerarmor and a PK is doing the job better


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I personally think that flash gitz without badrukk is a waste. The warboss with the pk is nice if they get assualted but if they dont' get assualted its a waste of points for a boss. 

I run my gitz with the same load out as you do and for shear destructive power they are very useful at dropping whatever is around them whether it is troops or vehicles they can damage all but the hardest vehicles. They are also great against daemon princes and even greater daemons. I have only used them in regular games never in a tournament so I can not say how they would preform there.

Now the gitz are probably not as destructive as a shoota boyz mob but as far as the "oh shit" factor they are way more scary and will make opponents ignore the large block of orks and direct fire at the gitz. 

Badrukk with the ammo runts is really a destructive force plus he adds leadership to the squad as well as lending them a hand in destroying things. A warboss could bring higher leadership but not the destructive firepower that badrukk can. Also the boss would take a hq slot where badrukk doesn't. 

Since they are not used regularly by most ork players I think they are like hard boyz with mad dok grotsnik they are unexpectly really great and hard to deal with since they fall out side of the normal ork army.

So badrukk stays to blast more things away.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

well that is what I have found,too.

use more dakka and shootier and blast away Killakanz, Pikkupz and anything with AV11 or even 12

Once I had a sqad of assault terminators chase my Flashgitz over the whole table and I took down one by another by rolling AP2 and better ... the opponents expression was absolutly priceless. 

But you guys have brought up an Idea in my mind... 
I play 10 Flashgits in a BW and Lootaz in the Background with a SAG (Shooty Orks  ) and now will add a mob of 20 shootaboyz in a 2nd Battlewagon .... yeah!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I wasn't suggesting putting the biking PK warboss into the flash gitz mob, that would be suboptimal, like you said. Putting him in a biker mob (nobs or regular) or into a boyz mob or other mob for the purpose of leaping out of the mob to charge vulnerable targets or just using the bike as a toughness upgrade. Or drop the bike and he can ride in a battlewagon.

But definitely not in the flash gitz mob. They would just have to deal with Ld 7. If you're looking purely for a way to bump their Ld that fits their role, badrukk is better.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I am also thinking about a very cheap Mek tu just get a BP into the Mob ... Ld8 + Bosspole isnt too bad for 40pts... but on the other way.

All or nothing :grin:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah actually a Mek wouldn't be a half bad choice to lead the Flash Gitz, he's a lot cheaper than Badrukk and even though he's nowhere as shooty at least the can provide re-rollable and more reliable leadership, not to mention other things like a KFF or Shokk Attack Gun if you want to spice things up. Good point Sebi!


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

actually I wouldn't field the SAG in the Posaz... their big advantage are their Snazzguns with Assault1(2) which makes them mobile
Putting the SAG in them forces them toi stand still and wait for the enemy to get into range while the Flash Gitz are being shot at.

I rather put my SAG into a bunch of lootaz honestly

But a KFF as a solid core of my army would be funny as the Flash Gitz can quite take some.

But my plan ist just a standard Mek with a BP ... enogh. Maybe a Megablasta for the sake of it but on the other hand that makes him almost too expensive


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I aint an Ork player, so this is from the recieving end POV:

Id defo go for a BigMek w Eavy Armour, Bosspole and Kustom Blasta instead of Badruk. This guy is ticking in on well under ½ Badruks points. The remaining 75 points can be spent on other juicy things 
The Mek bumps LD to 8 which sure aint foolproof but its atleast better then the basic number, he shoots a fairly good gun and is best left out of CC just like the rest of the unit. In short he fits the units purpose and improves them for a decent price. He is a "MiniBadruk" for alot less points :good:

BigMek + 12 boys sounds alot better then Badruk in my ears:wink:


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

sad thing is he will not profit from the Doks FNP as Badruk does.... but hey... can't have everything


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I run a squad of 10 gitz with the painboy and Badrukk upgrade and it works well so far.
I put them behind my 30 boyz squad with KFF and they help out with firepower. I use them to help counter assault units that assault my boyz like in my last game my boyz where assaulted by wyches and a dark eldar lord, the flash gitz where able to counter charge next phase and save my boyz. Sure nobz or bikers or something would be better. But these guy support the boyz as they walk up the field.
Sure my 10 man squad is pricey think its over 400 points but its fun.

I use them as I love the fluff behind them and the Captain and to make use of the ork Pirate heads I have 
They may not be the best unit but I love them and so far they have done well in all there games.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

for 400 points, one would hope they do well in their games.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

TBH I dont think the unit is worth 430 points and I dont think it every kills enough to make its points back. I have only been playing Orks for about a week so I may not be the best person but in my 3 games with them they have helped I have never felt they where useless.
Maybe if they included all there upgrades (dakka etc) into there cost it would be worth it.

If you are making a fun Bad Moons army I would use them if not then maybe leave them at home. I just think of all the things I could get for 400 pts and how much more damage they would do.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

damage is not all that is there .... keep that in mind

the first game I played them the Tau threw a lot of badass firepower at them and they took it well with their FNP


----------

